# What doc do you see for Hashi's?



## MamaCrystal (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm wondering if it's best to see a specialist for Hashi's, or just continue seeing a PCP.

I'm seeing a new PCP (only twice so far), and she's very laid-back. She seemed receptive to my wishes and tested additional thyroid labs for me, but didn't have a strong opinion either way on whether I should start the levo... pretty much left it up to me. She said she doesn't MAKE people start it unless their TSH is 10 or above, but since I'm having symptoms and antibodies are 192, I could start it if I wanted to.

I'm tempted to call an ENT or endo (which?), but not sure if they'll take a patient just for a Hashi's diagnosis.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

If your current PCP is willing to work with you on things and run tests that you desire, you are already way ahead of the curve. Another plus is that she is okay with you starting medication.

At the same time, the endo's examination might help rule out/in any other issues that are related to your thyroid problems or may have been missed by the PCP. It might be worth it to see the endo for a consult, but leave day-to-day treatment to the PCP until something changes (crazy lab values, goiter, etc.). That is, unless you wind up with a super-knowledagble endo who understands the various nuances of the thyroid and Hashi's.

hugs3


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Good reply bigfoot, I needed that too.


----------



## MamaCrystal (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you! Makes sense.


----------



## MamaCrystal (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, another question! I've seen some people talk about seeing an ENT. Since I've been having neck pain (right side, but higher than my thyroid), I'm wondering if it might make sense to see an ENT. Generally, are they as familiar with Hashi's as an endo would be?


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi-My ENT was the one who actually did the correct blood tests to diagnose my Hashi. Other blood tests were basic and showed within ranges. One nice thing, an ENT can also do surgery if it gets to that point.


----------

